# Which flavor of Linux works best with HP DV9000?



## mariod49 (Jul 27, 2004)

I installed Ubuntu on my HP Pavillion DV9000 (64-bit laptop). Everything seems to work fine except that my wireless connectivity doesn't work. Is there another Linux distro that is more WI-FI "aware" and will work with my machine out-of-the-box? Thanks for any help.


----------



## IT-Support (Nov 30, 2009)

I had Ubuntu on a dell mini-9 not that long ago and that had no problems with wi-fi. Have you downloaded the drivers manually for your wireless? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512059 has a list of different wireless drivers.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

In Ubuntu you can find out which wireless card you have by opening a Terminal and inputting the command: lspci

You could always copy and paste the result here. 

Alternatively, is there an item in your Menu called "Hardware drivers" or "Restricted Hardware Drivers" or something like that? Does that contain a wireless card? If it does, you are in luck and only have to press the button to activate it (and wait...and wait...and wait...) and reboot.


----------



## mariod49 (Jul 27, 2004)

OK, I typed lspci | grep -i nvidia in a terminal window and got the following:

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)
00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)
00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)
00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)
00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2)
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)
00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)

[ BTW, Device Manager under Windows, reports the following under Network:
Broadcom 4321 AG802.11a
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
]

I don't have wired (RJ-45) internet connection where I'm at, so I have to depend on wireless.
The only hardware driver reported by Ubunto is "nvidia_new" which is enabled (but Not In Use).
Am I stuck?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

(If you used the command: lspci | grep -i nvidia
it will only list the nvidia items, which is not your soundcard... )

Googleing: ubuntu Broadcom 4321 AG802.11a
brings up: "Driver Problems-- Broadcom 4321 AG 802.11a/b/g/draft n wi-fi card" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548624
which leads to: "Ubuntu on DV6636NR" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575750&highlight=broadcom+4321
then page down to: "Wireless Card Setup"


----------

